# Recommendations for dosing funnel for 58.4mm VST basket



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any recommendations for good funnels? This is for a gaggia classic portafilter with vst basket.

My current trial and error approach isn't very fun. Found the motta 40mm very inadequate (rattles, retains grind, leaves huge side gaps)!

Thank you!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Something that sits around 58mm basket/portafilter rater than sotting inside it. You've got the decent funnels and numerous other that are similar, though probably not quite as deep or providing the best fit, on amazon and ebay. Just searching amazon for dosing funnel should bring up a lot of results.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/scarlet-espresso-precision-»Barista-stainless/dp/B086K58738/ref=sr_1_39?dchild=1&keywords=dosing+funnel&qid=1587917841&sr=8-39

this looks funky.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

^^^As above. Stay away from the ones that go into the basket as they induce side channelling. Decent ones are quite pricey.


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

The best funnel in the market right now is the Decent one: https://decentespresso.com/funnel


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

OOOfffff

https://www.assocoffee.com/prodotto/silicone-tamping-mat-copia/?lang=en

and

https://www.assocoffee.com/prodotto/tall-dosing-ring/?lang=en

Kind of wishing I didn't just buy that cheap amazon job now. These are bigger and magnetic. And don't have gigantic branding, though would still prefer just their logo if they must.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've just ordered the Decent

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

These funnels are just like the decent and a lot cheaper:

https://amazon.co.uk/Jeffergarden-Espresso-Stainless-Replacement-Accessories/dp/B07R8ZRTGS/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=Espresso+Dosing+Funnel&qid=1587922274&s=kitchen&sr=1-9

https://amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07PF2473H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

While I don't want to recommend rip-offs, I couldn't justify the decent, and the one from 2nd link works great. They both sit on the basket rather than inside it.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

If you know anyone with a 3d printer there are some good ones on thingiverse. I got a mate to print this one out for me: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3144738/files

Really easy print apparently. This is the specific file: https://cdn.thingiverse.com/assets/1e/55/f8/67/17/Dosing_Funnel_-_Breville_58mm_PF.stl

Works a treat, mere pennies worth of filament and doubles up as handy stand for my leveller. Could probably do with sanding as the layer edges do hold onto fines a bit but nothing that can't be brushed off with a pastry brush. Looks like this:


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

josephgoodsell said:


> These funnels are just like the decent and a lot cheaper:
> 
> https://amazon.co.uk/Jeffergarden-Espresso-Stainless-Replacement-Accessories/dp/B07R8ZRTGS/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=Espresso+Dosing+Funnel&qid=1587922274&s=kitchen&sr=1-9
> 
> ...


 Thanks so for suggestions, I went for the 1st link here and it's arrived. Fits the VST perfectly with nothing getting in the way of the coffee.


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Thanks so for suggestions, I went for the 1st link here and it's arrived. Fits the VST perfectly with nothing getting in the way of the coffee.


Glad to hear it!


----------

